# Sky Broadband Box



## kenb12 (Aug 31, 2005)

Have registered an interest with Sky for their broadband service.
They provide a 'Wireless Broadband Box'. From the illustration it looks very much like a Netgear Product.
Could anyone, give any further information re the box. I intend to look for choices, in something, that is compatible for connecting both my computers.
As the 'Box' is probably a proprietary one, it may not be possible to buy a matching product (they will of course offer their product!).
Would like to hunt around and see what I can find.
Any advice/help appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sad to say with that limited description, I suspect it's going to be very difficult to offer any meaningful suggestions. If this "box" has an ethernet connection, you might be able to use a standard broadband router.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

As far as I can make out it is a rebadged Netgear DG834GT...

Hope that helps


----------



## kenb12 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Yes very Similiar*

Yes, from the design it appears to be a Netgear. (I have a Netgear Router).
Will have a look around for info on that basis. Thanks for replies.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

If it is that model, it's good....I have the hardwired version and it's so easy to use, set up rules and port forwarding and it's very reliable and most importantly it's safe!


----------



## Bone (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi,

Got my Sky activated yesterday. Initial speed tests seem to be up and down, the highest I got was a 10.5Mb download 660K upload but this seemed to be inconsistent..still it never dropped below 2mb 

The router is another story, looks definately like a Netgear...but

It seems to have come pre-configured for my account, as sson as I switched it on I was browsing. Tried to connect to the gui frontend but it needs the logon, which I don't have.

Tried the usual Admin / Administrator etc but still can't get on, I'll have a look round for the official manual and see if there's an alternative.

I'm suspecting it's all been pre-coded in the firmware  I want in...maybe a flash of the box will do it.

Anyway I'm going to look around for an official support forum, the Sky one doesn't seem to work.

Regards,

Bone


----------



## victoriatombs (Sep 9, 2006)

*Sky Netgear Router Login and Password*



Bone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my Sky activated yesterday. Initial speed tests seem to be up and down, the highest I got was a 10.5Mb download 660K upload but this seemed to be inconsistent..still it never dropped below 2mb
> 
> ...



I received the router today, but already have the better Range Max DG834PN, I want to use it, but need the settings for Sky Broadband.

Sky have not been at all helpful, seem to have low tech technical support:exclaim: 

I wasn't advised that you can't use your own router :sad: - having invested in a better version, I had intended on selling the Sky supplied router.

Anyone had any luck in logging into the router settings?

If so, please share :sayyes:


----------



## Bone (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi chaps,

Okay I found the way onto the router

Username: Admin
Password: sky

But I can't see where the dsl logon credentials are stored, I'm suspecting that it's all hardcoded.

AS for selling the one you got, it's going to be branded as Sky and unless perhaps a firmware flash reveals the logon details option it's going to have to be a keeper 

At least we can now set firewall, dns, NAT, port forwarding etc. I do like the DynDNS option built in 

However there does not yet to be an operating SMTP server for sending out mail, can pickup but not send....now THATS BAD

Bone


----------



## Bone (Sep 7, 2006)

Update....

Just checked the netgear site, the latest official firmware is v1.02.04 the Sky branded boxes come with V1.02.28, looks like a custom release for these boxes!!!

I'll have a route around later and see if there's any tweaking forums, MTU etc and will update 

Bone


----------



## ictiosapiens (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi there.

I just got my router, and have been trying to get all my stuff working together today.

Sky's tech support is rubbish, so don't even try...

I'm trying to forward some ports, but i had never used a netgear router and I'm a bit lost... 

In my old 3com router all you had to do, was type in the IP of the computer/machine that was to have the ports forwarded, and the port(s) and that was it... On this, there are two sections, 1 for oubound services and another for inbound services, and each of this has many sections within.

Could anybody explain to me how to do this???? please!!!

For instance, my edonkey client connects through tcp 5001 and tdp 6001, what would I have to do here??? 

I'm also trying to get my xbox 360 to connect to my pc, and it requires a lot of ports open on the pc, and a couple on the 360...

I've already set the router to work as an DHCP and fixed ips to my devices.

Many, many thanks for any help you can give me!!!


----------

